# VWvortex - Golf VI First Drive from Germany



## [email protected] (Feb 16, 1999)

Volkswagen sells a lot of Golfs — including all variants, more than 450,000 were sold last year in Europe alone. Since its introduction in 1974, a staggering 25 million units have moved from lots. Marketed across the world, the Golf is one of those simple cars that doesn't necessarily excel in any one particular area, but does everything quite well at a reasonable price. Calling the Golf an important icon for VW is an understatement on par with calling the game of golf “something Tiger Woods is okay at.” Six generations on, the new Golf is now upon us. We were in Germany recently to find out if it’s ready to carry the torch.
*FULL STORY...*


----------



## lilredjettawagon (Mar 9, 2003)

*Re: VWvortex - Golf VI First Drive from Germany ([email protected])*

VWoA sucks big time. This is probably the worst run auto industry here in the US. VW has given us a wonderful vehicle, the GOLF TDI, and guess what, everyone is mad, the dealerships, the consumers. Where is the inventory???? Jamie, you have connections, please send them a note saying VWoA needs to clean up their act if they want to make any money. But, I love VW










_Modified by lilredjettawagon at 2:06 PM 11-23-2009_


----------



## sbachmeier (Mar 2, 1999)

*Re: VWvortex - Golf VI First Drive from Germany (lilredjettawagon)*

I absolutely *love* the look of the Golf VI. VW is returning to it's styling roots, so to speak (so long, gaudy chrome front end!). Give us the wagon version ASAP! It's great to see the TDI variant getting some proper respect, too.


----------



## KahviVW (Feb 26, 2009)

*FV-QR*

Great article Jamie!


----------



## feels_road (Jan 27, 2005)

*Re: VWvortex - Golf VI First Drive from Germany (lilredjettawagon)*


_Quote, originally posted by *lilredjettawagon* »_VWoA sucks big time. ... VWoA needs to clean up their act if they want to make any money. 

You realize, VW brings so few TDIs into the US _because_ they don't make any money on them?
BTW, they have already promised 500 more per week - a marketing gesture to calm the crowds. At any rate, VW is committed to Diesels in the US in the long run, so us Diesel fans don't need to be overly worried. Just patient.








And yeah, thanks for the article, Jamie. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 28, 2009)

*Re: VWvortex - Golf VI First Drive from Germany ([email protected])*

Nice write-up Jaime. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif Still waiting to see one locally.


----------



## lilredjettawagon (Mar 9, 2003)

*Re: VWvortex - Golf VI First Drive from Germany (feels_road)*


_Quote, originally posted by *feels_road* »_
You realize, VW brings so few TDIs into the US _because_ they don't make any money on them?


I simply cannot believe that VW does not make any money from TDIs. It should be more like the opposite. TDIs are the only family that are not discounted, with price or with financing. But then, I am just a fan of the brand, I don't work them or have any inside financial information in any way....
Would you care to share where you got that information from?
Great article Jamie BTW. Drove the TDI, a great vehicle indeed 
But yes, one thing I agree, 500 eng. per week is indeed a good marketing gesture








Happy Motoring


----------



## Charlie84 (Aug 13, 2008)

*Re: VWvortex - Golf VI First Drive from Germany ([email protected])*

Please note that the base Golf 2.5 also has as standard the cloth sport seats from the GTI. This was a major selling point for me, as they are superb.


----------



## feels_road (Jan 27, 2005)

*Re: VWvortex - Golf VI First Drive from Germany (lilredjettawagon)*


_Quote, originally posted by *lilredjettawagon* »_
I simply cannot believe that VW does not make any money from TDIs. It should be more like the opposite. TDIs are the only family that are not discounted, with price or with financing. 

Well, the money between invoice and MSRP (and above; neglecting discounts, if any) goes to the dealer - not to VW. And of course, that is intended, too: at times when sales are few, it certainly helps the _dealers_ if some of the cars - even just a very few - bring in $1,000, $3,000, or more a piece.
From VW corporate, that is a different story. Golfs are designed and build in Germany - with not just high wages, but also a currently horrendous exchange rate ($1.5 ~ 1.0€) and - on top of that - the longer transportation costs compared to Mexico or the US.
In addition, TDIs have several $1000.00 of US emissions equipment on them (DPF, NO_x cat, EGR). The only reason this is feasible at all for VW is that typically, the same (California mandated) equipment will be required in Europe, a few years down the road (*). In other words, the US is a test-bed for optimizing and bringing to completion future emissions equipment in the primary VW markets (i.e., ten to 100 times as large as the US, for VW).

(*) NO_x future scheduled emission guidelines may be reviewed, in years to come, since modern cars cause relatively little of total emissions. CO_2 is slowly getting there in modern cars, too. We all need to start looking at other important sources and remedies - such as flying less for business, better home insulation, and buying more locally.



_Modified by feels_road at 2:41 AM 11-25-2009_


----------



## renglish (Jun 30, 2004)

*Re: VWvortex - Golf VI First Drive from Germany (feels_road)*

I got a 09 TDI sportwagen, but wasn't able to just go down to the dealer: I had to put a down payment on one. Then wait 7 weeks, but it came in with the bells and whistles I wanted... 
Patience is a virtue


----------



## pimpbot (Jan 9, 2006)

*Re: VWvortex - Golf VI First Drive from Germany ([email protected])*

My friend's neighbor just got a 4 door TDI 6 speed manual. It's dead sexy in real life. The turbo whoosh gave me chills. 
Daddy want. 
So I went and checked out the VW site for specs.... WTF?!? No gas 4 door manual tranny?!? That is something they are going to have to fix ASAFP. 
I can see where they are coming from, kinda. They don't sell a lot of Golfs here (and not just because of the MK5 Rabbit being a bit of a dud, although I like it) compared to Jettas.... much less manual trannys.


----------



## ..kreuzer.. (Nov 22, 2007)

*Re: VWvortex - Golf VI First Drive from Germany ([email protected])*


_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_If the Golf V was handicapped in any one area, it was in the looks department. Sure it grew on us, but the large, pulled-back headlamps, cross-eyed taillamps and generally awkward design conspired to give the fifth-generation Golf a bit of an Ugly Betty complex

It never grew on many of us. It looked like arse from day one, and still does. It actually made me totally lose interest in VWs. 
The mk6 looks really nice though. The body line on the side is mk3ish, and it kind of reminds of what I like about my mk4. Nice job this time around, VW.


----------



## Peter_Rabbit (Aug 9, 2005)

*Re: VWvortex - Golf VI First Drive from Germany (..kreuzer..)*

I, for one, am extremely excited about the direction of TDI models and Golf models and their nexus at VWoA. It bodes well for VWoA's future and for the American driver: There is now a torque-monster hot hatch for the family man (4-door Golf TDI). The only car in the USA that is more practical than that is the TDI Jetta SW (from an interior volume perspective), but in my dense city of Portland, OR + 4 dogs + 1 wife + an active outdoor lifestyle, the Golf fits nicely as my family car. 
I don't like the price-gouging that occurs here in the Pac NW. So, I have yet to put my order in - or just show up and buy - a 4 door TDI, manual transmission, xenon, heated seat, Golf... I've only had one, non-family-friendly sports car in my garage since September







(the original release date for the TDI Golf that was to replace my leased BMW wagon. 
I am so determined to get a TDI golf that I rather wait a little longer than by a "substitute".
Looking forward to rejoining the VW family in 2010.


----------



## gtv6 (Jun 29, 2004)

*Re: VWvortex - Golf VI First Drive from Germany (sbachmeier)*

I have a deposit on an available 4dr dsg diesel 4 door as of this AM for 24 hours. I have an 08 2.5 rabbit I'll be keeping that has been perfect. The deal on the diesel is for list, no gouging.
I drove the A3 tiptronic diesel today and the VW is nicer at about $4500 apple to apple less.
Any reason anyone can think of not to buy this car?
Thanks


----------



## Remedy (Jan 31, 2004)

Give me a Golf TDi in a TDi Cup series package and I will put my money down on it. As is? No.


----------



## cosmicgreenGTI (Feb 16, 2001)

*Re: (Remedy)*

I went out and bought a 4dr TDI from a dealer locally, they only had it on the lot about 15 hours....Arrived friday afternoon, and sold it Saturday morning. We love it and its great, very very solid!!!


----------



## kornjd (Jun 10, 2001)

*Re:*

_"Two powerplants are offered to the US market this time around &madsh; the 2.5-liter inline-five gas engine returns with 170 hp and 177 lb-ft of torque; otherwise VW's 2.0-liter four-cylinder turbocharged “clean diesel” TDI is available with 140 hp and 236 lb-ft of torque. A manual gearbox is still standard - a five-speed for the gas engine, a six-speed for the diesel - *while the self-shifting six-speed DSG can be had in either as an option*. _"
Just a minor correction ... the 2.5L is not available with a DSG. It uses a conventional 6-speed automatic. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
Also, you mentioned that the cloth sport seat is the same as in the base GTI. This isn't quite accurate. Sit in both and you'll realize that the Golf's seats are considerably firmer than the GTI's. Completely different seat. Although both are very very nicely done.



_Modified by kornjd at 1:03 AM 11-25-2009_


----------



## DaWolfsburg (Sep 12, 2002)

*Re: VWvortex - Golf VI First Drive from Germany ([email protected])*

Michigan plates? I guess these pics were taken before the move to VA?


----------



## CapitolDubber (Jun 4, 2009)

The rear 3/4 photo reminds me much of the ~2002 Civic SI ... not a bad thing, but hardly groundbreaking.
Glad the USoA is getting the TDI golf again though








One of the few models I'd ever consider purchasing new.


----------



## 85GTI (Dec 19, 2000)

Now where's that dang GTD?


----------



## feels_road (Jan 27, 2005)

*Re: VWvortex - Golf VI First Drive from Germany (DaWolfsburg)*


_Quote, originally posted by *DaWolfsburg* »_Michigan plates? I guess these pics were taken before the move to VA?

Well, that would conflict with the usually accepted space-time continuum. But, perhaps there were some now defunct plates floating around that someone brought with them to Dresden...


----------



## powellren (Jul 19, 2002)

*Re: VWvortex - Golf VI First Drive from Germany (feels_road)*

I want one please


----------



## lilredjettawagon (Mar 9, 2003)

*Re: VWvortex - Golf VI First Drive from Germany (feels_road)*


_Quote, originally posted by *feels_road* »_
Well, the money between invoice and MSRP (and above; neglecting discounts, if any) goes to the dealer - not to VW. And of course, that is intended, too: at times when sales are few, it certainly helps the _dealers_ if some of the cars - even just a very few - bring in $1,000, $3,000, or more a piece.
From VW corporate, that is a different story. Golfs are designed and build in Germany - with not just high wages, but also a currently horrendous exchange rate ($1.5 ~ 1.0€) and - on top of that - the longer transportation costs compared to Mexico or the US.
In addition, TDIs have several $1000.00 of US emissions equipment on them (DPF, NO_x cat, EGR). The only reason this is feasible at all for VW is that typically, the same (California mandated) equipment will be required in Europe, a few years down the road (*). In other words, the US is a test-bed for optimizing and bringing to completion future emissions equipment in the primary VW markets (i.e., ten to 100 times as large as the US, for VW).

(*) NO_x future scheduled emission guidelines may be reviewed, in years to come, since modern cars cause relatively little of total emissions. CO_2 is slowly getting there in modern cars, too. We all need to start looking at other important sources and remedies - such as flying less for business, better home insulation, and buying more locally.

_Modified by feels_road at 2:41 AM 11-25-2009_

Thank you for your reply. Makes sense, indeed. Y'all have a Happy Thanksgiving now


----------



## litespeed65 (Nov 8, 2006)

*Re: VWvortex - Golf VI First Drive from Germany ([email protected])*

The MK V was so bad? People seem to have short memory spans and fall in love with each succeeding generation. Mandatory changes to a new model and the subsequent marketing hype mesmerize many to jump on the new bandwagon. The fashion world does this all the time- making current styles obsolete on a whim. I still love my '07 GTI and do appreciate the new GTI front end, but this platform isn't so radically different as people new to the marque like to think. My GTI is as fast (or faster) than the new one.
Is the new one better? Autocar may not think so:
http://www.autocar.co.uk/CarRe...40587/


----------



## vwtodd (Aug 25, 2000)

*Re: VWvortex - Golf VI First Drive from Germany ([email protected])*

Jamie - one possible correction in your story. The quote from Walter De'Silva about being kept up at night was actually from a conversation he had regarding the Golf VII. Link below:
http://www.rpmgo.com/vw-design...olf-7


----------



## 20th875 (Feb 11, 2004)

*Re: Re: (kornjd)*


_Quote, originally posted by *kornjd* »__"Two powerplants are offered to the US market this time around &madsh; the 2.5-liter inline-five gas engine returns with 170 hp and 177 lb-ft of torque; otherwise VW's 2.0-liter four-cylinder turbocharged “clean diesel” TDI is available with 140 hp and 236 lb-ft of torque. A manual gearbox is still standard - a five-speed for the gas engine, a six-speed for the diesel - *while the self-shifting six-speed DSG can be had in either as an option*. _"
Just a minor correction ... the 2.5L is not available with a DSG. It uses a conventional 6-speed automatic. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
Also, you mentioned that the cloth sport seat is the same as in the base GTI. This isn't quite accurate. Sit in both and you'll realize that the Golf's seats are considerably firmer than the GTI's. Completely different seat. Although both are very very nicely done.
_Modified by kornjd at 1:03 AM 11-25-2009_

I read the entire thread, but there was only one poster that even mentioned engine choices. Doesn't look like there will be a 2.0T engine choice. Is that to come later? As a GTI-R or something else? Would seem weird without a forced-induction engine choice. Hopefully something with turbo and AWD. That'd get me there.


----------



## 20th875 (Feb 11, 2004)

*Re: VWvortex - Golf VI First Drive from Germany (litespeed65)*


_Quote, originally posted by *litespeed65* »_*The MK V was so bad? * People seem to have short memory spans and fall in love with each succeeding generation. Mandatory changes to a new model and the subsequent marketing hype mesmerize many to jump on the new bandwagon. The fashion world does this all the time- making current styles obsolete on a whim. I still love my '07 GTI and do appreciate the new GTI front end, but this platform isn't so radically different as people new to the marque like to think. My GTI is as fast (or faster) than the new one.
Is the new one better? Autocar may not think so:
http://www.autocar.co.uk/CarRe...40587/

Not really BAD, just not very inspiring in it's asthetics. The new MK VI has more pleasant lines to many of us. That's all. It's not about what others think though, but what you think. Obviously you like your car. Enjoy you're MK V.


----------



## feels_road (Jan 27, 2005)

*Re: Re: (20th875)*


_Quote, originally posted by *20th875* »_
I read the entire thread, but there was only one poster that even mentioned engine choices. Doesn't look like there will be a 2.0T engine choice. Is that to come later? As a GTI-R or something else? Would seem weird without a forced-induction engine choice. Hopefully something with turbo and AWD. That'd get me there.


Not sure I understand your question: in the US, the Golf with the 2.0T engine is just called the GTI - in the rest of the world, it is the Golf GTI. Thus, here, a report on the Golf excludes the GTI, but of course you can go over to a dealer right now and buy a 2010 MkVI GTI.
The Golf R with ~270hp and AWD may come later, perhaps as early as next fall - but no decision has been made yet because the currently horrid exchange rate would imply too hefty of a price.
Oh, and the TDI is forced induction, too!


----------



## 20th875 (Feb 11, 2004)

*Re: Re: (feels_road)*


_Quote, originally posted by *feels_road* »_

Not sure I understand your question: in the US, the Golf with the 2.0T engine is just called the GTI - in the rest of the world, it is the Golf GTI. Thus, here, a report on the Golf excludes the GTI, but of course you can go over to a dealer right now and buy a 2010 MkVI GTI.
The Golf R with ~270hp and AWD may come later, perhaps as early as next fall - but no decision has been made yet because the currently horrid exchange rate would imply too hefty of a price.
Oh, and the TDI is forced induction, too!









I appreciate the response. Haven't really looked at VWs website. The article just didn't mention the 2.0T option. Now I know why. Thanks again and here's looking forward to the Golf R. A chip and exhaust and it will be a pretty potent and capable platform.


----------



## pabloco (Dec 30, 2007)

*Re: VWvortex - Golf VI First Drive from Germany ([email protected])*

I haven't been on Vortex for a while; instead, out enjoying my tight- but smooth-driving MKIII (love the way it takes the road). However, admittedly (even w/guilt) I have been thinking about the new VI, especially the TDI variety. Unless I go to one of the travelling auto shows, I wouldn't be able (at very least) to put my hands on one at a local dealer until late '10, and even then they wouldn't be customizable (paint, etc.). I share the opinion expressed here: As if VWoA is teasing its passionate, loyal audience by taunting with what they make yet not making it available.
And also agreed with everyone here: Great article, Jamie!


----------



## 20th875 (Feb 11, 2004)

*Re: VWvortex - Golf VI First Drive from Germany (pabloco)*

Unless I'm missing something here, you should be able to get one anytime now. I saw two of them on the lot at my SoCal dealership last week. Was overall disappointed. It really is just a warmed over MKV. I didn't realize that when I saw earlier press photos. It looked better. Oh well.


----------



## feels_road (Jan 27, 2005)

*Re: VWvortex - Golf VI First Drive from Germany (pabloco)*


_Quote, originally posted by *pabloco* »_Unless I go to one of the travelling auto shows, I wouldn't be able (at very least) to put my hands on one at a local dealer until late '10, and even then they wouldn't be customizable (paint, etc.). 

How come? I have seen quite a few TDIs at dealers. Of course, they typically sell within days, if they are not already sold orders.
The best way to deal with that is to order one to spec - which is what most of us here on VWvortex do. See also this thread.


----------



## feels_road (Jan 27, 2005)

*Re: VWvortex - Golf VI First Drive from Germany (20th875)*


_Quote, originally posted by *20th875* »_ I saw two of them on the lot at my SoCal dealership last week. Was overall disappointed. It really is just a warmed over MKV. 

Sorry you feel that way - especially, since the car is so different and significantly improved from the MkV in so many important aspects - including stiffer chassis, better handling, availability of the TDI (with sport suspension, fog lights, and optional DSG, paddle shifters, and HIDs), all new 2.0TFSI ("TSI" - available in the last year of the MkV because it was ready, and the MkVI was slightly delayed), improved interior design, better audio, and reduced noise levels. To me, and to many, it also looks so much better than that aberrant jelly bean design. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## 20th875 (Feb 11, 2004)

*Re: VWvortex - Golf VI First Drive from Germany (feels_road)*


_Quote, originally posted by *feels_road* »_
Sorry you feel that way - especially, since the car is so different and significantly improved from the MkV in so many important aspects - including stiffer chassis, better handling, availability of the TDI (with sport suspension, fog lights, and optional DSG, paddle shifters, and HIDs), all new 2.0TFSI ("TSI" - available in the last year of the MkV because it was ready, and the MkVI was slightly delayed), improved interior design, better audio, and reduced noise levels. *To me, and to many, it also looks so much better than that aberrant jelly bean design. * http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

I saw several MKVIs sitting side by side with a MKV. From the rear/side, they are fairly, no, very, similar in appearance. I understand the car is quite improved and was really looking forward to that (and am excited about it), but the body is pretty similar to the MKV. I've only slightly warmed to it since it was released (MKV). I saw what I think was a MKVI the other day with new fr/rr bumpers and it looked awesome. But I can't stand the new front bumper on the MKVI. It is downright awful to me. This new car won't convince me to replace my MKIV. Maybe the R will come here and it will be the stunner I'd hoped the MVI was gonna be. - I appreciate your comments.
Cheers


----------



## Blue Golfer (Feb 4, 2003)

*Re: VWvortex - Golf VI First Drive from Germany (20th875)*

$17,490 sounds right for a base model, VW gives you a lot of car for your money. I can do without some of the extra electronioc frills and whatnot. Just give me a car that's as pleasurable to drive as my Mark 4 Golf, and I'll be happy. And it appears the Mark 6 is better made than previous Golfs - that'll _really_ make me happy!


----------



## RichieMK4Rich (Dec 16, 2006)

*FV-QR*

man they gotta bring back the VR6's on the gti VI and jetta VI


----------

